# Knarzen an den Lagern der hinteren Schwinge - Normal?



## Jongleur (7. Juli 2012)

Moin moin,

ich habe seit letztem Herbst ein Cube AMS 130 pro. Seit einiger Zeit nervt mich wieder kehrendes Knarzen. Ich war schon einige male deswegen beim Händler. Die haben so ziemlich alles eingeölt was so am Fahrrad dran ist. Beim ersten mal warens angeblich die Speichen (?) (Befestigung an der Felge)?
Einen Tag später war das Knarzen wieder da. Seit dem hab ich immer etwas Silikonspray dabei und versuche die Ursache einzugrenzen, indem ich jeden Tag was anderes einsprühe. 
Die Hinweise verdichten sich nun auf die Hauptlager der Hinterrad-Schwinge. Also die die sich ganz nah am Tretlager befinden. 
Wenn ich da Silikon drauf sprühe, knarzt es ca. eine Stunde nicht. Mit Sprühöl hält es ein paar Tage. 
Jetzt kommt mir der Händler mit Sprüchen ala: 

- "Je teuerer das Rad, desto mehr knarzt es"
- "Das ist kein technischer Defekt, sondern kommt durch minimale Verschmutzung zwischen Lager-Außenring und Rahmen"
- "Damit muss man leben"
- "Das bekommst man nie weg"

Ich fahre täglich mit dem Rad, auch schonmal bei Regen. Wochenends wird dann häufig der Wald fachgerecht umgegraben. Manchmal fahre ich aber auch einfach mal 80-100km Radweg. Gerade da nervt das ungemein. 
Wie ist das bei euch, würdet ihr euch damit zufrieden geben? Ist das wirklich so? 

Viele Grüße und Danke schonmal für eure Tips,
Jongleur


----------



## norman68 (7. Juli 2012)

Schau mal hier am Board in den Herstellerbereich dort gibt es ein Cube Forum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (7. Juli 2012)

Von anderen Cube-Fahrern habe ich gehört, daß es bei Cube Probleme mit den Lagern geben soll und daß die oft nach dem ersten Jahr schon hinüber sein sollen. Ist das Problem bereits gelöst?

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist also groß, daß Du die Lager wechseln lassen solltest, bevor sie Dich komplett im Stich lassen und die Dinger auf dem Trail auseinanderfallen. Habe ich persönlich schon bei einem Mitfahrer miterleben müssen, nach ein paar Monaten Laufzeit des Cube-Bikes.


Dreister Spruch, muss ich schon sagen: "Je teuerer das Rad, desto mehr knarzt es"  Die Cube-Bikes sind ja eigentlich nicht so teuer.


----------



## norman68 (7. Juli 2012)

Das hat weniger mit den verbauten Lagern zu tun vielmehr liegt es an der Konstruktion. Nach ca 6500km ist bei mir immer der Tausch nötig gewesen. Da ist es nach meinen Selbstversuch mit Lagern von SKF, FAG und billige Chinalager egal welche du nimmst. An meinem Marin zum Beispiel sind die Lagerpunkte komplett geschlossen mit Deckeln. Da halten die Lager nun schon fast 20tkm. Im Cube ist da schon der 3 Satz verbaut. Aber auch Bekannte mit Rädern von Ghost und Specialized kennen die Probleme mit Lagern die schnell verrecken.


----------



## cre8ter (9. Juli 2012)

Bei meinem Cube Stereo 2008 hatte ich nach ca. 2 1/2 Jahren und ca. 5000km genau das selbe Problem. Nach dem Lagertausch war alles wieder gut. Ich fahre sehr wenig mit dem Bike... und wenn dann nur leichtes Gelände ohne Extrembelastung. Mal sehen wie lange jetzt die Lager der Hinterbauschwinge leise bleiben.


----------



## pete35 (9. Juli 2012)

Es gibt Berechnungen -hier im Forum zu finden- welche zeigen, dass bei vielen CUBE Rädern die Horstlink und andere Hinterbaulager gerade einmal das Gewicht des leichten Fahres tragen können. Sozusagen für die Strasse konzipiert. Sobald man in (leichtes) Gelände fährt, sind die Lager total überlastet. Egal ob SKF oder Noname. Es hängt von der Belastung ab, wie lange die Lager halten. Austausch ist aufwändig und sinnvollerweise nur mit Spezialwerkezug zu machen. Man könnte sagen - eine totale Fehlberechnung seitens CUBE. Auch auf wiederholte Nachfrage kein Kommentar seitens CUBE. Bessere Hinterbauten gibt es bei anderen Herstellern.


----------



## 1000Torsten (9. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

selbes Problem ist an meinem Stereo (Baujahr 2012) auch aufgetreten. Der Händler ist der Meinung, WD 40 rein, das hilft. Am besten vorher die Verschraubungen lösen und einsprühen. Damit ergibt sich aus meiner Sicht das nächste Problem, die Verschraubungen sin mit Schraubensicherung gesichert. So muss nach jedem Lösen der Verschraubung diese gesäubert und neu mit der Schraubensicherung eingestrichen werden.
Hilft aus eurer Sicht, die Gelenke/ lager zu demontieren und Kupferpaste zu arbeiten.

Torsten


----------



## Jongleur (9. Juli 2012)

Also ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch, dass die Lager tatsächlich den  Bach runter sind? Ich beanspruche das Rad übrigens auch als Alltagsrad,  es wird als wirklich jeden Tag gefahren, am Wochenende dann ausgedehnte  Touren, da kommen schon so einige KM zusammen. 
Jede Wette, wenn ich das Rad abspritze, geht das geknarze wieder los. Wasser mag es gar nicht.


----------



## fkal (9. Juli 2012)

edit: versehentlich zweimal gepostet


----------



## fkal (9. Juli 2012)

Die Ursache bei den AM130 ist in der Tat das Hauptschwingenlager. Allerdings gehört da kein Kriechöl rein, sondern eine ordentliche Portion Fett. Kriechöle "waschen" jegliche herkömmliche Schmierung in der Regel raus. Die Ursache des Knacken ist einfach, dass da drinnen alles trocken ist. Das Lager öffnen, den Bolzen ordentlich fetten und wieder zuschrauben. Dann ists wieder leise. (Ich hatte schon einige knackende 130er in der Hand und soweit ich mich erinnern kann wars immer das fehlende Fett beim Hauptschwingenlager)



Jongleur schrieb:


> Also ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch, dass die Lager tatsächlich den  Bach runter sind?



glaub ich nicht.



pete35 schrieb:


> Es gibt Berechnungen -hier im Forum zu finden- welche zeigen, dass bei vielen CUBE Rädern die Horstlink und andere Hinterbaulager gerade einmal das Gewicht des leichten Fahres tragen können.



Link bitte, das will ich mir anschauen!


----------



## pete35 (10. Juli 2012)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/842170


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (10. Juli 2012)

@pete35

Den unterschiedliche Einsatzzweck vom Fritzz und AMS ist bekannt? Wie kann man da Berechnungen die für das eine Bike gelten sollen jenes noch dazu einen komplett anderen Einsatzbereich hat hierfür ran ziehen. Oder ist das Fritzz auch eine Tourenfully?


----------



## 1000Torsten (10. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

mit welchem Fett sollte man die Lager abschmieren? Ist Kupferpaste dafür geeignet?
Ist es ratsam, die Verschraubungen mit Schraubensicherung z.B. Loctite  zu sichern?
Noch eine Frage, auch wenn sie hier nicht richtig hereingehört, welche Paste benutzt man am besten für Bremsen (zwischen Kolben und Belag)?

Schon mal danke für die Antworten.

Torsten


----------



## Rockside (10. Juli 2012)

Für die Lager Wälzlagerfett oder auch Teflonfett. Wenn Du Kupferpaste verwendest, kannst Du Dich gleich nach ein paar neuen Lagern umschauen, weil in dieser Paste Partikel sind, die jedes Lager aufreiben werden.

An den Belägen weder Kupferpaste noch irgendeine Paste verwenden, wenn Dir an der Gesundheit was liegt.


----------



## Rockside (10. Juli 2012)

norman68 schrieb:


> Den unterschiedliche Einsatzzweck vom Fritzz und AMS ist bekannt? Wie kann man da Berechnungen die für das eine Bike gelten sollen jenes noch dazu einen komplett anderen Einsatzbereich hat hierfür ran ziehen. Oder ist das Fritzz auch eine Tourenfully?



Aber ein paar deutliche Dissonanzen räumst Du schon noch ein, oder?
Das Fritz ist wohl für All-Mountain - das AMS für Tour/All Mountain. 

Bei meinem Mitfahrer hatte das AMS auf einer Tour nach wenigen Monaten Laufzeit des Bikes ganz plötzlich am Hauptlager absolut unfahrbares Spiel bekommen.


----------



## norman68 (10. Juli 2012)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Aber ein paar deutliche Dissonanzen räumst Du schon noch ein, oder?
> Das Fritz ist wohl für All-Mountain - das AMS für Tour/All Mountain.
> 
> Bei meinem Mitfahrer hatte das AMS auf einer Tour nach wenigen Monaten Laufzeit des Bikes ganz plötzlich am Hauptlager absolut unfahrbares Spiel bekommen.



Das Lager verrecken ist nicht unbekannt oder. Bei einem Mitfahrer von mir waren am Specialized Enduro nach 7 Monate die Lager im Sack bei einem anderen bei einem Steppenwolf nach einem Jahr. Und jetzt hat da auch Cube Mist gebaut? 
Es ist nun mal so das bei fast jeden Hersteller durch die Bank die Lager früher oder später verrecken.


----------



## Rockside (10. Juli 2012)

Es stimmt allerdings, daß viele Hersteller mittlerweile viel zu kleine Lager verbauen. Warum eigentlich? Wegen so ner Kleinigkeit würde das Bike kaum teurer, aber stattdessen umso haltbarer.  An meinem ersten Fully waren die Hauptlager so groß gewesen wie damals eine große 5 Mark Münze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hmmwv (10. Juli 2012)

Ich nehme an aus Gewichtsgründen.


----------



## cytrax (11. Juli 2012)

Tja, mit Ersatzteilen wird die große Kohle gemacht


----------



## CelticTiger (11. Juli 2012)

Welche Qualität gerade bei den Hinterbaulagern verbaut wird, scheint wohl auch eine Glückssache zu sein.
Ich fahre das 2011er Race seit über 7000km - bisher ohne Probleme. 
Im Februar habe ich während der Jahreswartung lediglich sämtliche Lagerverschraubungen geöffnet, oberflächlich gesäubert und mit einer Portion Loctite 243 wieder befestigt. Eines der Hauptlager habe ich mal näher unter die Lupe genommen. 
Dabei habe ich festgestellt, daß bei mir in den Hauptdrehpunkten bizarre, zweireihige(!) Miniaturkegelrollenlager von KOYO verbaut wurden. Normalerweise sollten dort konventionelle Rillenkugellager vom Type 6803 - 2RS1 vorzufinden sein. Scheint wohl eine technische Spielerei des taiwanesischen Rahmenhersteller zu sein. In Fernost sind sie für solche Kuriositäten ja immer zu haben. 

Kegelrollenlager machen übrigens im Steuersatz Sinn. Wer also die ChrisKing-Angeber in den Schatten stellen möchte, läßt sich bei INA, bzw. SKF zwei Vergoldete davon anfertigen. 

Ich muß allerdings noch hinzufügen, daß ich mir das Bike hauptsächlich wegen meiner zerschossenen Bandscheiben gekauft habe und damit sehr selten irgendwo durch's ruppige Gelände cruise.

PS: 
Da ich gerade einen langweiligen Apothekennotdienst schieben muß und nichts zu tun habe: Für alle, die die genauen Lagerbezeichnungen des Hinterbaus am Cube AMS 130 (2011) interessiert:

Hauptlager                    : 2 x 6803 - 2RS1
Hortslink                       : 4 x 688   - 2RS
Sitzstrebe/Umlenkhebel  : 2 x 698  - 2RS
Umlenkhebel Hauptlager : 4 x 6800 - 2RS1

Wer es luxoriös haben möchte, setzt bei der Suche vor die Lagerbezeichnung noch ein "S" davor.

PPS: 
Was ich fast vergessen habe: Ich habe vor etwa sechs Wochen einen neuen Austauschrahmen bekommen, da ich einen Riß an der Bremsaufnahme hatte. Nichtsdestotrotz haben die Lager bis dahin gehalten. Ich werde beim neuen Hinterbau jetzt aber ganz genau hinhören.


----------



## pete35 (12. Juli 2012)

Die Berechnungen zeigen, dass die Hinterbaulager der Cubes (Baugleich bei AMS/Fritz/Stereo u.a.) völlig unterdimensioniert sind. Das ist vom Einsatzzweck/Typ des Rades völlig unabhängig. Wenn eine Lagerkonstruktion nur ein Sechstel der Kräfte verkraftet, welche in der Praxis auftreten, ist das eine (geplante) Fehlkonstruktion. Tatsächlich müsste eigentlich mit Reserven dimensioniert werrden. Gleitlager würden die Kräfte besser aufnehmen. Man geht davon aus, dass die Räder überwiegend auf Asfalt bewegt werden, was in der Praxis ja auch zutrifft und daher bei vielen keinerlei Probleme mit den Lagern bringt.

Dumm nur für die, die glauben, ein AMS/Fritz/Stereo MTB wäre für Geländeeinsatz gedacht und konstruiert und dies so nutzen. Die knackenden Lager der Kunden werden dann mit Pseudoaktionen ( Lager fetten, sprühen, "kann man nix machen") ignoriert, ein Austausch der defekten Lager brächte unmittelbar Ruhe. 

 Ich bewege mein AMS zu 90% im Gelände. Knackt regelmässig nach ca. 50 Geländestunden. Lageraustausch gehört zum monatlichen Wartungsinterval. 

Die Hersteller leben nicht davon, dass die Räder ewig halten. Der Wartungsaufwand wird dem Kunden irgendwann zuviel ... dies führt zum Neukauf eines Rades und wieder verdient der Hersteller. Symptomatisch ist auch die völlig Ignoranz gegenüber diesen Problemen, die Lagerprobleme hat Cube seit 2007 nie gelöst ...  warum wohl ?

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Obsoleszenz


----------



## Hmmwv (12. Juli 2012)

Gleitlager haben halt den Nachteil das sie weniger schnell ansprechen und das wollen ein Großteil der Kunden wohl auch nicht.
Vielleicht wäre es eine Lösung entsprechend große Rollenlager zu verbauen?


----------



## CelticTiger (12. Juli 2012)

Mein Gott, dann besorge ich mir eben ein Ein-/Austreibewerkzeug und kaufe mir fÃ¼r wenige Euros ein paar Lager (s.o.) auf Vorrat. Die Dinger kosten doch nichts. 

Wenn ich zwei linke HÃ¤nde habe und mir die Lager innerhalb der 24 Monate GewÃ¤hrleistung verrecken, steige ich meinem HÃ¤ndler eben so lange auf's Dach, bis er die Teile kostenlos wechselt. 

Die Unterdimensionierung der Hinterbaulager folgt ja einem funktionellen und Ã¤thetischen Kompromiss. Mit auf dem Papier auf max. Belastbarkeit ausgelegten Lagern wÃ¤re so ein Fully-Hinterbau massiver und deutlich schwerer. So etwas aber wollen die Kunden bei einem Allmountain nicht.

Was allerdings bei Cube in der Tat zu bemÃ¤ngeln ist, ist die dreiste Abzocke mit den Original-Ersatzlagern. Ist dem Kunden nach Ablauf der GewÃ¤hrleistung die genaue Lagerbezeichnung nicht bekannt und lÃ¤Ãt sich guten Glaubens Original Cube-Lager nach einem Defekt einbauen, wird er sein blaues Wunder erleben. Das komplette Lagerkit kostet - jetzt festhalten: â¬ 152.-! Das ist eine Frechheit sondergleichen und ein Fall fÃ¼r die Verbraucherzentralen. Zumal sind das noch nichtemal Edelstahllager, sondern stinknormale Rillenkugellager, die im Einkauf nur wenige Cents kosten. Wenn der nicht technikaffine und unwissende Kunde an einen Cube FachhÃ¤ndler gerÃ¤t, der der Marge willen die teuren Original-Lager verbaut, wird er mit Sicherheit beim nÃ¤chsten Mal ein anderes Fabrikat kaufen.
Deshalb mal die Frage an die Cube Fahrer: Habt Ihr schonmal die Lager kostenpflichtig in einer Fachwerkstatt wechseln lassen? Was hat man Euch dafÃ¼r abgenkÃ¶pft?


----------



## norman68 (12. Juli 2012)

Schau dir was der Satz Lager bei den anderen Firmen kostet. Die sind da auch nicht günstiger. Bei Specialized zum Beispiel kostet der Lagersatz für das 100 Euro da hast du aber keine Bolzen dabei. Brauchst du diese auch noch bist du noch mal 100 Euro los. 

Lager sind normal Verschleißteile und unterliegen nicht der Gewährleistung. Also mußt du einen Händler finden der dir diese auf Kulanzbasis tauscht.


----------



## 1000Torsten (12. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

mit den Kosten für die Lager bei Specialized kann ich nur bestätigen. Ich habe ein 5 Jahre altes Epic und die Probleme Wie mit meinem neuen Stereo nicht. Ende vergangener Saison begannen die Lager leicht zu knacken, nach 5 Jahren und ca 10000 km. Für 15 EUR einschl. Versand habe ich neue bekommen und verbaut. Bei den Bolzen muss ich wohl in den sauren Apfel beissen.
Mal sehen, wie mein Stereo reagiert, wenn ich die Bereiche um die Lager gefettet habe. Für weitere Tipps bin ich immer dankbar.

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## Dämon__ (12. Juli 2012)

Ihr seid euch bewusst das es hier um ein Verschleißteil geht?
Das bei regelmäßiger Benutzung hin und wieder getauscht werden muss, egal ob überteuert beim Händler oder von einem Lagershop bestellt.
Es hat auch überhaupt nicht´s mit der Marke zu tun, das kommt bei allen vor, es ist mehr eine Frage der Pflege und wie oft dort Wasser zum Einsatz kommt.


----------



## Bikeschreck (18. Juli 2012)

Jetzt muss ich hier auch mal aufschlagen. Habe bei meinem Stereo ebenfalls ein nerviges Knarzen am Hinterbau. Letztes Wochenende wechselte ich die Hauptlager vom Hinterbau, da sie gerubbelt hatten. Alles wieder zusammen gebaut, doch das Knarzen bleibt. Meine Vermutung ist jetzt, dass es sich bei dem Übeltäter um die Aufhängung der Umlenkhebel am Sitzstrebenrohr handelt. Sind da auch Lager drin? Irgendwie ist da so eine hohle Welle mit einem grossen Imbuss und auf einer Seite ist der Umlenkhebel mit einer Schraube(Imbuss 3 mm) geklemmt. Ich weiss jetzt nur nicht, wie die genauen Bezeichnungen sind. Jetzt meine Frage- wie baue ich das aus? Beim Drehen der Welle mit einem grossen Imbuss ging diese sehr schwer, ich glaube, da ist was fest. Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Tip für mich. Danke schon mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pete35 (26. Juli 2012)

Bikeschreck schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich hier auch mal aufschlagen. Habe bei meinem Stereo ebenfalls ein nerviges Knarzen am Hinterbau. Letztes Wochenende wechselte ich die Hauptlager vom Hinterbau, da sie gerubbelt hatten. Alles wieder zusammen gebaut, doch das Knarzen bleibt. Meine Vermutung ist jetzt, dass es sich bei dem Übeltäter um die Aufhängung der Umlenkhebel am Sitzstrebenrohr handelt. Sind da auch Lager drin? Irgendwie ist da so eine hohle Welle mit einem grossen Imbuss und auf einer Seite ist der Umlenkhebel mit einer Schraube(Imbuss 3 mm) geklemmt. Ich weiss jetzt nur nicht, wie die genauen Bezeichnungen sind. Jetzt meine Frage- wie baue ich das aus? Beim Drehen der Welle mit einem grossen Imbuss ging diese sehr schwer, ich glaube, da ist was fest. Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Tip für mich. Danke schon mal.



Hallo,
 hatte ich auch, habs selbst und mein Händler auch nicht rausbekommen, einschicken zu Cube, die machen das relativ rasch.


----------



## Dämon__ (26. Juli 2012)

Dafür brauchst du einen Lagerauszieher...


----------



## Wolfobert (26. Juli 2012)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Für die Lager Wälzlagerfett oder auch Teflonfett. Wenn Du Kupferpaste verwendest, kannst Du Dich gleich nach ein paar neuen Lagern umschauen, weil in dieser Paste Partikel sind, die jedes Lager aufreiben werden.
> 
> An den Belägen weder Kupferpaste noch irgendeine Paste verwenden, wenn Dir an der Gesundheit was liegt.



Naja, ganz so ist es nicht. Ich arbeite im Werkzeugbau einer Metalldruckgussfirma. Dort werden alle beweglichen Teile (z.B. Ausstoßer, Schlittenführungen) mit Kupferpaste eingepinselt, weil Kupferpaste auch bei hohen Temperaturen schmiert und gleichzeitig seine Viskosität nicht ändert, sprich, bei Erwärmung nicht davonläuft und runtertropft. Das ist auch der Grund dafür, das Kupferpaste bei der Wartung von KFZ-Bremsen, besonders Trommelbremsen, an den beweglichen Stellen eingesetzt wird,  es schmiert und schützt vor Korrosion, ohne sich bei hohen (Brems-)Temperaturen zu verflüssigen und dabei auf Beläge usw. zu tropfen. 
Der große Vorteil ist also die sehr hohe Temperaturbeständigkeit. Darum bringt es auch nichts, wenn man es in Schwingenlager schmiert, da ist Kugellagerfett o.ä. eher angebracht. Außerdem wird Kupferpaste mit Aluminium chemisch reagieren und das Alu (langfristig) zersetzen (Elektrochemische Spannungsreihe, Stichwort "edles"-"unedles" Metall).
Und das in Kupferpaste schmirgelnde Partikel sein sollen, finde ich lustig. So ein Druckgusswerkzeug bewegt sich im Einkauf zwischen 70.000 bis 120.000 Euro und muss darum eine Weile halten. Da werden die beweglichen Teile (Passungen!!)sicherlich nicht mit etwas geschmiert, was "alles aufreibt")


----------

